# Need for Speed 3 Hot Pursuit



## Metbier (21. Januar 2010)

Moin, hab mir das oben genante Spiel bei Ebay ersteigert, wollte es instalieren, und dann das"siehe Bild" kann man da was machen ? Putch oder änliches ? hab Vista 64 Bit drauf. Ich hab nichts gefunden, aber vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat, wäre Super!!!!!
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Januar 2010)

Versuch ma rechts klick auf die .exe dann auf Kompatibltität(oder so) und dann einfach WIn XP oder 2000 aussuchen und hoffe das es klapt


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Knick es, 16-Bit-Anwendungen laufen nicht auf 64-Bit-Systemen. Da musst du dir wohl oder übel einen weiteren Rechner zusammenstecken oder ein zweites BS aufspielen (=

so far


----------



## Metbier (21. Januar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Versuch ma rechts klick auf die .exe dann auf Kompatibltität(oder so) und dann einfach WIn XP oder 2000 aussuchen und hoffe das es klapt


 
Ne, da hab ich leider keine Option gefunden.


----------



## Metbier (21. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Knick es, 16-Bit-Anwendungen laufen nicht auf 64-Bit-Systemen. Da musst du dir wohl oder übel einen weiteren Rechner zusammenstecken oder ein zweites BS aufspielen (=
> 
> so far


 
Ja, so sieht es wohl aus. Hab hier auch einen stehen mit XP drauf, aber ist nicht an geschlosen!
Zur not muss ich halt den an schlissen wenn ich ältere sachen spielen will.

Wie ist das eigendlich Mit Windows 7, hat das nicht ein XP Modus drinnen ??? war da nicht irgend was ??? das will ich mir nämlich in der nächsten Woche kaufen.


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Ja, XP-Modus schon, aber DirectX gibts nicht. VMWare 7 kann wohl jetzt Grafikbeschleunigung in der VM, das muss ich mal testen.

so far


----------



## Jan565 (21. Januar 2010)

Bei WIndows 7 hast du den XP mod erst ab Professional! Basic und Home Premium sind abgespeckte Versionen und lohnen meines Erachtens nicht. 

Das Problem mit dem Spiel habe ich aber auch, es funktioniert unter XP aber leider nicht unter x64 versionen. Da wirst du wohl leider deinen alten rechner mit XP anschließen müssen um das gute alte NFS zocken zu können.


----------



## feivel (21. Januar 2010)

aber ist das 16bit?
dachte das wäre schon 32 bit???


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Naja da steht halt 16-Bit-Anwendung dran, ich denk nicht das sich Windows das ausdenkt. Ich mein der Titel ist nun auch schon etwas älter, "damals" war das halt so.

so far


----------



## feivel (21. Januar 2010)

gut..das ist schon möglich. ich dachte halt von der technischen sicht her, es wäre schon 32 bit. aber ich glaub eher dass ich mich irre, als windows...von demher 

aber 16 bit unter 64 bit wird schwierig bis unmöglich.
bei nem 32bit system hätteste größere chancen.
aber das nennt man eben kollateralschäden beim umstieg.


----------



## Metbier (21. Januar 2010)

Naja, trozdem danke ich euch. Schlisse ich halt den alten an, ist ja kein tehma, zum glück hab ich für das Spiel genau 1 € bezahlt. (^^)


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Ohne Versandkosten? Weil wenn dem so ist geh ich auch mal wieder auf Spielejagd 

so far


----------



## Metbier (22. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Ohne Versandkosten? Weil wenn dem so ist geh ich auch mal wieder auf Spielejagd
> 
> so far


 
Jups, der wollte keine Versandkosten!


----------



## Mr.Blade (18. Februar 2012)

Der Thread (und das Spiel) sind zwar schon ein paar Jährchen alt, allerdings habe ich einen Patch (neuen Installer) programmiert, der das Spielen unter 64-Bit-Systemen erlaubt. Ich hoffe, damit ist allen geholfen.

Need For Speed III: Patch für Windows Vista, 7 (x64) « rePlaying - klassische PC-Spiele

Gruß


----------



## gangville (23. Februar 2012)

das ist doch nicht wahr, dass 16 bit spiele nicht auf 64 bit systeme laufen.
ich habe neulich mit meinem win 7 64x carmageddon 2 gespielt ohne probleme

hier versuch es mal mit diesem Patch, dann sollte es funktionieren:
http://my.opera.com/rejzor/blog/need-for-speed-3-vista-edition


----------



## Metbier (26. Februar 2012)

Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Der Thread (und das Spiel) sind zwar schon ein paar Jährchen alt, allerdings habe ich einen Patch (neuen Installer) programmiert, der das Spielen unter 64-Bit-Systemen erlaubt. Ich hoffe, damit ist allen geholfen.
> 
> Need For Speed III: Patch für Windows Vista, 7 (x64) « rePlaying - klassische PC-Spiele
> 
> Gruß




Danke für den Tip!

leider gets bei mir nicht....

Hab jetzt Windows 7 Home Premium, ich weis, das Ding ist auch da für, aber es geht nicht.


----------



## Metbier (26. Februar 2012)

gangville schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht wahr, dass 16 bit spiele nicht auf 64 bit systeme laufen.
> ich habe neulich mit meinem win 7 64x carmageddon 2 gespielt ohne probleme
> 
> hier versuch es mal mit diesem Patch, dann sollte es funktionieren:
> RejZoR - Need for Speed 3 Vista Edition


 

Hammer, damit funktionirt es!!! wie geil ist das den......haaaaaa
Die Auflösung ist zwar nur bei 800 irgendwas aber egal.
Danke da für!!!!!

Jetzt hab ich da noch ein Bekanten, der versucht auf sein Windows 7 64Bit "Command & Coquer - Die Ersten 10 Jahre" zum laufen zu bekommen, aber noch nichts gefunden. Gibs da für auch sowas ????


----------

